# Sam and Max



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Here is a little serie I'm starting :biggrin:
It's two friend having conversations in a coffee shop, tell me what you think :laugh:
And what movie do you think she's talking about ? :vs_blush:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Jajajajajajajajajajaja that's me trying to get a date xD 
The girl is always like :vs_no_no_no: :vs_no_no_no: :vs_no_no_no: before I talk so I just leave (? ramaLlama:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaja that's me trying to get a date xD
> The girl is always like :vs_no_no_no: :vs_no_no_no: :vs_no_no_no: before I talk so I just leave (? ramaLlama:


Happy to have made you laugh FanKi :biggrin:
And I think that's a lot of boys trying to get a date now a days, but you must continue the fight :vs_karate:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Hahaha...nice one Erilia..whut movie is she talking about?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've not a clue what movie she is talking about. If it's not animated I'm sure I haven't seen it. I only go to the movies with the grand kids and see kid shows. 

You make the day so interesting.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you Melody and Terry :vs-kiss:
Well the movie she's talking about is.... "drum roll".... 


Spoiler



TWILIGHT



:vs_laugh:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Erilia said:


> Thank you Melody and Terry :vs-kiss:
> Well the movie she's talking about is.... "drum roll"....
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah..the smile thing...no wonder I didn't get it..haha:vs_smirk:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Me neither >.< jajajajajaja I don't know what "brooding" means .-.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Me neither >.< jajajajajaja I don't know what "brooding" means .-.


Brooding means having a serious face, very intense and constipated... I mean concentrated :vs_cool:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Poor guy...hasn't got a chance does he?


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

And here is a new Sam and Max episode :biggrin:
Hope you enjoy !


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

lol..poor Bob..


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love it, but something is bugging me. Max's shirt looks more like a blouse because of the pleats on the shoulders. :surprise::vs_blush:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

leighann said:


> Love it, but something is bugging me. Max's shirt looks more like a blouse because of the pleats on the shoulders. :surprise::vs_blush:


It is a blouse :vs_blush:


----------



## Mike88 (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice blouse


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

We just can say that Max has some... different likes (?

Love it xD


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

FanKi said:


> We just can say that Max has some... different likes (?
> 
> Love it xD


Max has specific tastes yes :vs_blush:


----------

